# Wiper Clue... Click but no motion.....



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

I know there is another good thread going on about a related issue but didn't want to side-track it so making a new post. My wiper and pump unit are relatively new, and the car has been re-wired some time ago. When I turn on the wiper with the knob, I here a definite "click" inside the wiper unit, but no motion. Any guess what this could be? I'm told the wipers worked in the past. Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Both Hi and Low speeds? Can you take a photo of the wiper motor?


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks 052. So from off to low I hear it click, low to hi I hear nothing, high back to low nothing, low to off I hear a click. Picture attached!

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I hate it when they don't use original wire colors. 
The washer pump looks to be OK. On the motor; there are two plugs, the single plug should go to the right, the double plug to the left. 

What do the wire labels say?


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

O52 said:


> I hate it when they don't use original wire colors.
> The washer pump looks to be OK. On the motor; there are two plugs, the single plug should go to the right, the double plug to the left.
> 
> 
> ...


Well got it fixed. The pump and low speed wire were reversed, AND the motor was burnt. Thanks all!


----------

